# Bill13's Knives



## Bill13 (May 4, 2016)

My picture loading skill are lacking so I will be doing one knife per post and adding as time allows. Some of these I no longer own, sigh... Going to try and keep this in the chronological order in which I bought them.

Fist up is of course my first J-knife, a Takeda 250mm gyuto with a great old style grind. I was totally blown away by how much better it was than anything I had ever used before. I couldn't believe so much improvement was even possible.


----------



## Bill13 (May 4, 2016)

Next up was a Watanabe standard line (I think) 165 Nikiri with a handle by Andy777. I did not buy it directly from Andy but I PM'd him to tell him what an amazing handle he had made. He responded by saying somethin like "I spent hours on that handle, never again!" My kids really like this one and I liked it enough to buy a pro line 180mm version. It's been for sale for a while but I haven't bumped it. Having second thoughts, maybe I'll give it to one of the kids once they get older.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 4, 2016)

I'm sure the Devin ITK (Wife's B-day ... May 27 ... tried on Devin's but but couldn't get the pic to post ... not that I'm waiting) can come out for a quick pic now!? 

= ;-)

Beautiful stuff Bill13! That Watanabe is damn pretty ... if I didn't have the Harner and Marko ...


----------



## Bill13 (May 7, 2016)

Here, and out of order is the DT ITK with a cocobolo handle. It was my wife's B day present so it's a 210, well that plus it was my only choice. Now I see what the fuss is about. My 240 ITK needs a major tune-up!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 7, 2016)

Bill13 - you just made my day!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 7, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you got from Cowichan Bay I imagine we'll see some updates after ecg?


----------



## Bill13 (May 7, 2016)

I ordered this without a handle and had them ship it directly to Dave M. Mikey mailed the handle for installation. It was Dave's 1st Mikey handle so he was a little leery at first. Afterwards he said it was a pleasure to work with, and he hoped to see more handles from him. The main wood is Satinwood burl, the accent wood is Ironwood, spacers are nickle. It is tapered to match the Andy777 handle. Mikey was a pleasure to work with, and very patient - I had a hard time choosing the wood. This is a knife I don't see myself selling, ever!


----------



## Bill13 (May 7, 2016)

Bought this 6/13 and sold it a couple of months ago. I still think it's one of the nicest handles I've seen. Spalted Maple, Oxhorn spacer and Ironwood. The killer saya was leather and Cocobolo. Hated to sell it but life moves on.... sigh. These great pictures are courtesy of Dave M.


----------



## Bill13 (May 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Can't wait to see what you got from Cowichan Bay I imagine we'll see some updates after ecg?



Yes, Marc has been enjoying those since I bought them. So the ECG will be the first time I see them:bigeek:.


----------



## Bill13 (May 7, 2016)

I bought this in 2014 and had to wait about a year to get it. Debuted it at the 2015 ECG. I lost a lot of time with the knife when Mike Henry retired from handle making; still hoping he returns to the handle making business. My idea was to improve on the Shig in the post above, and of course to use the same handle maker. Sold it a couple of months ago because I needed to fund some other knife purchases:doublethumbsup:. I liked it better than the kasumi, the heel height was a mm or two less and it was slightly thinner. Unbelievable knife, but selling the kasumi was harder. Once again pictures by Dave M.


----------



## Bill13 (May 7, 2016)

From the top: 

A Early original in 01 and dyed wood, I can't remember what they are.
A new Marko pre production parer. Should of gotten it in the 70mm version. Beautiful handle, but wish it was a bit bigger.
A new profile Early from Christmas 2014 in Ironwood, I bought 3; they made great Christmas gifts. I'm not sure which profile I like better, guess I'll keep both!


----------



## alterwisser (May 7, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> I ordered this without a handle and had them ship it directly to Dave M. Mikey mailed the handle for installation. It was Dave's 1st Mikey handle so he was a little leery at first. Afterwards he said it was a pleasure to work with, and he hoped to see more handles from him. The main wood is Satinwood burl, the accent wood is Ironwood, spacers are nickle. It is tapered to match the Andy777 handle. Mikey was a pleasure to work with, and very patient - I had a hard time choosing the wood. This is a knife I don't see myself selling, ever!



Watanabe?


----------



## panda (May 7, 2016)

takeda as first jknife, that's a hell of a jump. takeda 270 has been my one knife i will never sell.


----------



## Bill13 (May 9, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Watanabe?



Yea a Watanabe. I had to leave something out.


----------



## alterwisser (May 9, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Yea a Watanabe. I had to leave something out.



Great, that's what I thought. About to order a 180
Pro myself, so that Stefan can put some new shoes on it!


----------



## cheflife15 (Aug 25, 2016)

beautiful knives


----------

